# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  The Sexiest Woman EVER

## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

...of which we have visual evidence.

Not necessarily the most formally beautiful, I mean the apotheosis of feminine sexuality. 

You are only allowed ONE vote, none of this half-dozen or ten jazz.

ONE women to stand in for them all.

My vote? Easy-peasy:
*
Bettie Page

*

----------

fyrenza (03-05-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Elizabeth Taylor.

To "be something" in those eyes?

To be kissed by those perfect lips?

To have that voice speak to you?
EVEN bitching!  lol

----------


## Shoey

Ann Margret gets my vote as sexiest woman of all time.

----------

fyrenza (03-05-2014)

----------


## hoosier8

There are so many but...sigh

----------

fyrenza (03-05-2014)

----------


## Ginger

Oh sexy..........lemme think.

okay, how about Raquel Welch?


1970's


Now, at age 73

----------

fyrenza (03-05-2014),Shoey (03-05-2014),St James (03-06-2014)

----------


## Matt

Emma Watson is pretty high on my books..

----------

fyrenza (03-05-2014),Network (03-05-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Elizabeth taylor is dead.  Where is Bettie Paige?   How old is Ann Margaret.     Sexy is easily replaced.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The sexiest woman EV.ER.  IS the one in the room with you.....alone....naked.

----------

fyrenza (03-05-2014),Jets (03-06-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I dunno....Raquel is lookin' pretty darn good these days.

----------


## wist43

> The sexiest woman EV.ER.  IS the one in the room with you.....alone....naked.






Good answer!!! Good answer!!!

 :Headbang:

----------


## Archer

Too many to choose from!

----------


## Mordent

42b58cd93bece112881b15ae5e685697_zps2ead92d6.jpg

----------

fyrenza (03-05-2014),Perianne (03-05-2014)

----------


## Network

The Emmas Award

Emma Watson, Emma Roberts, or Emma Rossum 

For the guys who like cute and covered instead of overt and exposed.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 42b58cd93bece112881b15ae5e685697_zps2ead92d6.jpg


That'll work, I LOVE to eat pussy! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Network

Myley Cylus

----------


## Network

> Myley Cylus



Look at you, John McCain, naughty boy.

----------


## Mordent

48ed2d7e98b4e0e2330345c2367b646e_zpsec645a2c.jpg

----------

Network (03-05-2014)

----------


## Network

The dude singer is not a fan of referees, nor is the red and blue X play in the background a coincidence.

Fake blondes turn me off. If Miley went short black hair I'd probably feel differently about her newfound slutism.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Smiley Virus?!?!?!

'The Sexiest Woman In the World' does not exactly mean 'Yeah, sure, I'd tap that ass!'

----------


## Network

Wiley Horus

----------


## Network

I like Veronica Mars for some reason.  She seems like fun.

----------


## Network

Elizabeth Banks in this dress.  I only have one vote left..

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Elizabeth Banks in this dress.  I only have one vote left..


Whew! Whoah!

Almost as striking as Perianne! :Cool20:

----------


## Network

> Whew! Whoah!
> 
> Almost as striking as Perianne!



Are your first thoughts about how you'd like to hump it, take her out to dinner, or to lick her up and down 'till she says stop?

sinner.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Are your first thoughts about how you'd like to hump it, take her out to dinner, or to lick her up and down 'till she says stop?
> 
> sinner.


Are you talking about Elizabeth Banks or Perianne? :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Network

> Are you talking about Elizabeth Banks or Perianne?



No one would listen to Perianne if she said stop. But you might listen to the lady who can send you into a Hunger Game battle.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I hope Peri isn't offended by this, we're just having a moment of boisterous, boyish fun here... :Smiley20:

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Ann Margret gets my vote as sexiest woman of all time.


Yeah. Her.



 :Cool:

----------


## fyrenza

Slimy Cyber-ass

Really?

----------


## keymanjim

Jessica Alba.

alba+65.jpg

----------


## wist43

Not much into white chicks, but Olga Kurylenko is a natural beauty... "slutty" just don't do it for me. Asians first of course, but if I was forced on to a deserted island with a white girl - Olga would work  :Wink:  


Olga-wallpapers-olga-kurylenko-5770522-1600-1200.jpg

ab4e1fee6e.jpg

Olga_Kurylenko_Wallpaper.jpg

olga-kurylenko-20039.jpg

A very beautiful woman.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

HOLY SHIT!!!!!

We must rescue The Ukraine IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

monroe_85.jpg

 There's no one like Marilyn, This is one of the last photos of her.

----------

fyrenza (03-06-2014),Trinnity (03-06-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> monroe_85.jpg
> 
>  There's no one like Marilyn, This is one of the last photos of her.


That last photo shoot she did was remarkable...and very poignant, too--gorgeous and sensual as these pictures are, you can clearly see death in her eyes here:

----------


## Mordent

0bdacac814199c7bc9741c4ac827a3f8_zpse5cdd9ca.jpg

----------


## fyrenza

Extreme Fighting?

Is that what it's called?

Too bad you can't just go for the kill shot ...

----------


## Mordent

> Extreme Fighting?
> 
> Is that what it's called?
> 
> Too bad you can't just go for the kill shot ...


MMA. Ronda is an ass kicker!

----------

fyrenza (03-06-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

You are one of the FEW people that know that it's "AN," 

NOT "a"

before a vowel. 

KUDOS!!!

I, for one, would not try to mug, murder nor molest her,

and I DAMNED sure wouldn't climb into a "ring" with her!

----------


## fyrenza

But, HEY!  Best of luck with all of that!   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Or were you just figuring on meeting her at a bar, later that night?   :Smiley20:

----------


## catfish

> The Emmas Award
> 
> Emma Watson, Emma Roberts, or Emma Rossum 
> 
> For the guys who like cute and covered instead of overt and exposed.


Or that middle school look.I don't get it.

----------


## catfish

Hold all calls please.We have a winner.

----------


## Trinnity

You have to see this. Bye Bye Birdie intro song AND outro song. The second one is racy.




Scandelous sizzle


Islam doesn't approve!

----------


## Matalese

> Hold all calls please.We have a winner.


She is gorgeous, Smokin! Who is she?

----------


## Jets

> She is gorgeous, Smokin! Who is she?


Is that Mila Kunis?

----------


## Trinnity

Honorable mention is a character: Maggie (Lauren Conrad)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Eva Green yet:








https://www.google.ca/search?q=eva+g...w=1093&bih=473

----------


## Archer

Pretty but I prefer to have mo meat and mo ass!

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't know what it is about Eva Green.  She was lovliest in Kingdom of Heaven.   Her face is not all that gorgeous but she has a great voice.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I don't know what it is about Eva Green.  She was lovliest in Kingdom of Heaven.   Her face is not all that gorgeous but she has a great voice.


She has that poetic, pale, otherworldly gothic beauty that is able to stop my breath. And just crazy-beautiful, killer eyes!

----------


## Devil505

Joey Heatherton

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Good lord! I COMPLETELY forgot about her!

I've just been googling some old pics and she WAS sexy as hell!!

That famous Playboy shoot in 1997 was done when she was 53!

----------

Devil505 (03-08-2014)

----------


## Devil505

> Good lord! I COMPLETELY forgot about her!
> 
> I've just been googling some old pics and she WAS sexy as hell!!
> 
> That famous Playboy shoot in 1997 was done when she was 53!


I always went for that "Trampy" look!<G>

----------


## Mordent

> But, HEY!  Best of luck with all of that!  
> 
> Or were you just figuring on meeting her at a bar, later that night?


Actually, she trains at a gym about a half mile from my place....

----------


## Mordent

Ronda would destroy all your wimpy actresses.

417979afe3ae630c51b48310594621fe_zps082a3245.jpg
And look great in a dress, too.
6d0166cff6cb6c3e147156d8d754e9bb_zps5011d934.jpg

----------


## Trinnity

> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Eva Green yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=eva+g...w=1093&bih=473


We were just talking about her. She makes a great villain. She's in the new Sin City movie.

----------


## catfish

yep

----------


## Sentinel

Raquel Welch for sexiness over a lifetime.  No contest.

----------


## Perianne

> The sexiest woman EV.ER.  IS the one in the room with you.....alone....naked.


My husband thought I was the sexiest woman ever.  And in his mind he was right.

----------

Jets (03-10-2014)

----------


## wist43

Jamie-jamie-chung-10660095-700-700.jpg

630edd7f350efbb63831fd0662878a0c.jpg

Jamie Chung

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Halle Berry MUST be in the runner-up list at the very least...

So many of these black-white combinations are capable of producing EXTRAORDINARY women!:

----------


## usfan

With all the fine women in this forum, we have to post pics of these tramps?    :Laughing7:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> With all the fine women in this forum, we have to post pics of these tramps?


Good point!

----------


## usfan

> Good point!


give me a scantily clad peri, a dominatrix trin, a fiery fyr, a red headed invyane, & even hubby pics with jonesy or ocean..  THESE are the hotties i'd like to see & hear about!  We've even got some cute youngins like cat & tay!  With resident hotties like these, who needs the phony, self absorbed celebs & their egocentric personalities?    :Headbang:

----------



----------


## usfan

j/k, ghost.. this is a fine thread, to celebrate the beauty of the fairer sex.  I'm not knocking it at all, but just thought i'd suck up to the ladies a bit..   :Laughing7:

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> give me a scantily clad peri, a dominatrix trin, a fiery fyr, a red headed invyane, & even hubby pics with jonesy or ocean..  THESE are the hotties i'd like to see & hear about!  We've even got some cute youngins like cat & tay!  With resident hotties like these, who needs the phony, self absorbed celebs & their egocentric personalities?


Again, you speak the plain truth here. :Thumbsup20:

----------

